# Opera Master Class question



## dorianthomas (Dec 1, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could give me some guidance on some master classes I was looking into for my niece.

A friend told me about two professors who do master classes in Vienna that are apparently coming here to the US (Los Angeles) next year and are starting auditions soon. 

I don't know enough about them and was wondering if anyone else had heard about them.

One is MARGIT KLAUSHOFER
The other is EVA LINDQVIST

I appreciate any opinion on this.
Thank you,
Dorian


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm passingly familiar with some of the big name US-based voice teachers by reputation. I don't know either of those two names, but that means absolutely nothing.

I do know a few singers who have had bad experiences with some of the European pay-to-sing programs, so definitely keep asking around. Classicalsinger.com used to have a useful forum for this kind of inquiry but apparently it's been de-activated.


----------



## dorianthomas (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you for your feedback.
I will be careful.


----------

